# Do i need an LGD?



## Ndnfox25 (Jul 15, 2013)

I've been debating getting an LGD. I don't think we need one cause we live in the country but surrounded by neighbors. And we have a neighbor with guard dogs and another neighbor with donkeys. And we don't have any coyote or stray dog problems. Our last dog we had really didn't care for our goats..


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

If you don't feel you need one, then I wouldn't bother. I don't have an LGD and I lock my goats up at night in their barn. While there are coyotes around, dogs are probably my biggest threat but so far no one has been around.


----------



## Ndnfox25 (Jul 15, 2013)

Yeah I keep mine out but they are surrounded mostly by my neighbors donkeys so I've been thinking about not getting one. Because I'm getting an indoor guard dog for my family mainly my daughter and don't want an all the time outdoor dog. Cause I would feel bad that they were out there in the hot and the rain


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

Nope, I wouldn't bother. Neighbors tend not to like dogs that bark all night long...


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

You should only get a LGD if it's an absolute necessity. They're a lot of time and work and not something that should be added to your herd unless you're sure you want and need it.


----------

